# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Utrudnione oddawanie moczu, pieczenie penisa wieczorem.

## nikt_wazny

Witam, mam (chyba) problem z układem moczowym.

Najpierw może mały wstęp: mam 28 lat, mężczyzna, mam też zespół nieśmiałego pęcherza, jeśli to ma jakiś wpływ.

Co mnie niepokoi: od pewnego czasu pomijając normalne problemy z oddawaniem moczu (zanim zacznę sikać mija często kilkadziesiąt sekund pomimo tego, że czuję potrzebę) czuję też wieczorem pieczenie samego końca penisa, czasem też w trakcie mikcji. Często łączy się to ze zwężonym strumieniem moczu, ale nie zawsze. Zazwyczaj również pod koniec mikcji jest chwila przerwy, muszę poczekać 3-4 sekundy i wylatuje reszta. Do tego zdarza mi się, że wieczorem zaczyna mnie piec sam koniec penisa, zazwyczaj czuję też wtedy, że niedługo będę musiał iść do toalety, ale zanim to się stanie mija może godzina, czasem dłużej i potem jest zazwyczaj już ok.

Czy to jest normalne czy też może zacząć się martwić i robić jakieś badania( jakie)? Nie wiem, czy to istotne, ale jakiś czas temu brałem doxycyklinę (borelioza) i te objawy nasiliły się po zakończeniu tej antybiotykoterapii, może to przypadek, może nie, nie wiem.

----------


## nikt_wazn

Gdyby ktoś miał podobny problem, to podaję*jedno z możliwych rozwiązań, przynajmniej w moim przypadku takie się okazało. Kilka dni po tym, jak napisałem ten temat, zaczęło mnie boleć (nie kłuć, taki tępy ból) w prawym boku pod żebrem z tyłu, promieniując w dół oraz czasami występowało ostre ukłucie bólu, zwłaszcza, gdy chciałem się wysikać lub w trakcie. Przez dwie noce właściwie nie spałem, bo tak mocno bolało, wtedy już się domyślałem, że to moga być kamienie i sikałem przez gazę - jak się*okazało słusznie, ponieważ urodziłem mały kamyk, na szczęście był niewielki, może 4 mm, dlatego zniosłem bóle bez potrzeby wzywania pogotowia, chociaż było ciężko.

Teraz już nie mam żadnych dolegliwości, sikam normalnie, nic nie piecze, nie boli, jak czuję potrzebę, to idę i sikam bez pięciu minut zastanawiania się.

To oczywiście nie jest rozwiązanie, bo kamienie to jest objaw innych problemów (póki co nie wiem jakich), ale gdyby ktoś miał podobnie, to warto zbadać się w tym kierunku.

----------

